# JBL MS8 - $199



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Not mine, but saw this on eBay. Says its untested, but they have a 14 day return policy, and over 1,500 positive feedback. 

JBL MS8


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont understand how you can sell a used piece of equipment and not know if it works or not  If it works, its a hella of a deal.


----------



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

14 day return policy, doubt the 15% fee applies if it doesn't work.

I'd say it's worth the risk,


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

those are probably all the jet engine noise returns :laugh:


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

I wonder if it would be worth it to get the 1 Year Squaretrade warranty on it, just in case. I am looking for an MS8 and might be will to give this a try.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mike-G said:


> I wonder if it would be worth it to get the 1 Year Squaretrade warranty on it, just in case. I am looking for an MS8 and might be will to give this a try.


That's not a bad idea, I am not sure how much the warranty is, but if I remember rightly they are not that expensive. 

If you decide to get it, make sure you post whether it is working or not.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Auction pulled by seller


----------

